# Kaguya vs Dangai Ichigo



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

*Restrictions:* None
*Mindset:* IC
*Distance:* 30m
*Location:*  Sokyoku Hill

Who takes this?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 4, 2014)

Dangai ichigo high diff at most. I am willing to debate anyone or anything that disagrees. 

I'm serious too.

EDIT: Oh yeah OP can you equalize the speed i don't want people to fap and lean on it when i start tearing them apart in debate.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dangai Ichigo (Jul 4, 2014)

Kaguya drinks my orange juice.


----------



## Dangai Ichigo (Jul 4, 2014)

She stops being thirsty.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichigo is one of my favorite  characters  but he has SO FAR shown nothing to compete with mother of th ninja world


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

Mach 4k vs Mach 200 ish 
Continent level vs island level 
This is all that needs to be said


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 4, 2014)

^Fuck outta here fu boy.

We got ichigo dimension crushing in weaker forms than dangai, casual mountain carvings *without* direct swings making her ninjutsu/energy absorption useless(lets not even get into if the *actual* sword hit you), and casually crushing shit like fragors etc. so hair(LOL) and chakra arms are fodder here.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Dangai ichigo high diff at most. I am willing to debate anyone or anything that disagrees.
> 
> I'm serious too.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah OP can you equalize the speed i don't want people to fap and lean on it when i start tearing them apart in debate.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichigo flicks his wrist, kaguya dies.
Teratons worth of energy condensed in his sharp sword.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Mach 4k vs Mach 200 ish
> Continent level vs island level
> This is all that needs to be said


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't tell who is cereal and who isn't. 

Perfect.Allaccordingtoplan


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2014)

And lol dangai ichigo being = shikai ichigo in speed.
^ (use bro) blitzed and dragged aizen for kilometers like a ho. 



@linko


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> ^Fuck outta here fu boy.
> 
> We got ichigo dimension crushing in weaker forms than dangai, casual mountain carvings *without* direct swings making her ninjutsu/energy absorption useless(lets not even get into if the *actual* sword hit you), and casually crushing shit like fragors etc. so hair(LOL) and chakra arms are fodder here.



What dimension crushing  lol
Those were  extremely small montains


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichigo gets wtf blitzed


----------



## kaminogan (Jul 4, 2014)

in he hell movie ichigo (in Resurrection form) appeared to have destroyed a dimension but it was actually just a multi city block explosion (eyeballing),


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> ^Fuck outta here fu boy.
> 
> We got ichigo dimension crushing in weaker forms than dangai, casual mountain carvings *without* direct swings making her ninjutsu/energy absorption useless(lets not even get into if the *actual* sword hit you), and casually crushing shit like fragors etc. so hair(LOL) and chakra arms are fodder here.



Is this guy getting banned or anything ?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> And lol dangai ichigo being = shikai ichigo in speed.
> ^ (use bro) blitzed and dragged aizen for kilometers like a ho.
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect Zen.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Is this guy getting banned or anything ?


Nah, burado Dangai ichigo just got banned again,though. 
I will give you a tip


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 4, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What dimension crushing  lol


You serious? No wonder you think kaguya wins. But fuck it though black coffin crushing *holds greater than symbol for a hour* 95% of naruto offensive feats.



> Those were  extremely small montains


No they weren't stop the downplay and stop judging feats on size only. Oh yeah notice you couldn't get back to me on if the *actual* connected with her. Them shockwave feats don't tell the whole story use logic.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Nah, burado Dangai ichigo just got banned again,though.
> I will give you a tip



Who is the character with all of thoses markings


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 4, 2014)

Get the fuck out of here and people don't reply to him nor this thread . Let it die .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Who is the character with all of thoses markings


Demi-fiend shin megami tensei.
It is a reference to an obd poster , though


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Get the fuck out of here and people don't reply to him nor this thread . Let it die .



Can you actually give a opinion on this fight without the need to bash other posters or derailing this thread... Why are you even here if you aren't here to discuss the fight?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 4, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Can you actually give a opinion on this fight without the need to bash other posters or derailing this thread... Why are you even here if you aren't here to discuss the fight?



Two words: Lurk more .


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Two words: Lurk more .



Yes I did.

Created a thread in the right section.
Didn't include any of the banned matches.
A equal fight. 

So what's your problem?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Can you actually give a opinion on this fight without the need to bash other posters or derailing this thread... Why are you even here if you aren't here to discuss the fight?


I haven't noticed you actually joined less than a month ago 
Rape thread bro.
No one here gave you a serious answer besides the spirit detective.
Leg was pretty much just Angry with penguin plain trolling.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 4, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Created a thread in the right section.
> Didn't include any of the banned matches.
> ...



Yeah sure . Lurk more . 

And by lurking, I don't mean only reading rules, read some fights . You'll get a better understanding . But I'm sorry I didn't reply to you seriously, it might not look to you right now, but this is a rape so beyond reasoning that it's actually funny .


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2014)

Implying that a sword packing country levels worth of energy isn't going to slice kaguya into two.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2014)

Kaguya rapes with ease


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2014)

All we have to do is wait like 2 month - 5 years to figure out how strong both characters are.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 4, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Implying that a sword packing country levels worth of energy isn't going to slice kaguya into two.



That's the rape I was talking about .


----------



## kaminogan (Jul 4, 2014)

from what i know, kaguya is stronger than the rikudo, which can easily destroy the bleach verse,

i mean, you could just take away power scaling in this thread but then kaguya has nothing,


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't believe their poison, new guy.
Use your own eyes to discern what's right and wrong.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 4, 2014)

Ye gods~

Truly, this is an awful thread.

Deserves immediate locking.


----------

